# Oliver Knott's Dragon Stone - is Ohko



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

*can someone tell me the real name of this type of stone?
and please provide a link to support your identification.* 




*This is what Australians call DragonStone type Aventurine quartz;*


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 25, 2006)

Around here, they just call it lace rock. Lots of names for it though...


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

hmm, looks much too dense to be lace rock.
Dragon stone looks like the holes came from
wind or water erosion, not from lava flow gas.

lace rock has lots more small bubbles
and is a lighter version of lava rock.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

is that not ohko stone. Only place I know to get them is aquaforest in SF. If it is ohko stone it is very light. Also it cracks easily so it is very manageable in an aquascape. 

Aquatic Plant Central - APC Photo Album - Ohko Stone


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

*Thanks Ian, looks like you nailed it;*

http://www.adaeuro.com/catalog/English/09 Layout Materials.pdf

*what is odd about Ohko and all the stones sold by ADA is when you google them, only ADA relevant links come up, which leads me to believe they basically made up names for all the stones they advocate and resell, and that in actuality they most probably called something very different by true geologists.*


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

spypet said:


> *Thanks Ian, looks like you nailed it;*
> 
> http://www.adaeuro.com/catalog/English/09 Layout Materials.pdf
> 
> *what is odd about Ohko and all the stones sold by ADA is when you google them, only ADA relevant links come up, which leads me to believe they basically made up names for all the stones they advocate and resell, and that in actuality they most probably called something very different by true geologists.*


well i was pointed to this post and asked to comment so here goes the fist image is what appears to be a dolomite with a great many vugs giving is fragility. this rock i very common especially in the Mohawk valley of NY were the Herkimer diamonds occur. 

i cant see the second image so no comment


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I know this is an old thread, but the banned spypet brought up a good point, and it's something I've been recently coming to terms with myself... these rock names are made up!! See for yourself, everytime you google a rock name, it only returns ADA results for the most part.

As sad as that is, I believe someone like metageologist here could probably reveal the REAL names of these rocks, and finally the average person such as myself can afford a nice hardscape!

Any takers?

I want to know what the REAL name of manten stone is.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Why not make up a name for something and once it is popular and everyone wants some the only name they know it by is the one that was made up. This way they have to come back to seller if the buyer wants more because if they want more and look up that stone, magically, they are the only person that sells it. The seller now has the planted tank hobby all to themselves and can charge what they want. Good business for the seller but bad for us in the hobby. I hate paying $4-9 per pound because I don't know of any other places to get these stones.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I just remembered that there is a tiny little store on my way home from work called "Wally's Natural Wonders" that sells rocks and gems and stuff. I think I will stop there tonight and look around. Maybe I can show the guy some pictures of the fakely-named ADA rocks and see if he can order me any of it.

He's a good guy, and he personally ordered me some petrified wood in the past, after I described what I wanted it to look like. And at $3 per pound it was still cheaper than any ADA thievery.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Church said:


> I know this is an old thread, but the banned spypet brought up a good point, and it's something I've been recently coming to terms with myself... these rock names are made up!! See for yourself, everytime you google a rock name, it only returns ADA results for the most part.
> 
> As sad as that is, I believe someone like metageologist here could probably reveal the REAL names of these rocks, and finally the average person such as myself can afford a nice hardscape!
> 
> ...


I've no idea, but there's also the possiblity that if you knew the Japanese character for "manten" that it's a common name for this type of stone in Japan...


----------



## Utah Rock Man (Oct 27, 2014)

*Utah Laced Rhyolite*

I supply whole sale aquarium dealers with this rock. I have been supplying it for 40 plus years. Utah aquarium grade "lace" rhyolite. Not dolomite or quartz! Rhyolite found in Juab county Utah and sold all over the world to whole sale aquarium stores. This accounts for differing names. But the correct name is "LACE"


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Isn't this like what the ADU aquascape guy sells?


----------

